# "Cruze SS"



## Zumo (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok not a real one but a photoshop I did of one.










I added different rims
lowered it
added chin spoiler and fin and side skirts
LED fogs
Red bowtie emblem
stripe
Camaro "SS" badge


----------



## rennin (Jul 13, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

VERY nicely done!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I love it, I would buy that in a heartbeat


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet. I like the GTR wheels, too.


----------



## Zumo (Jul 13, 2011)

GMMillwright said:


> Looks pretty sweet. I like the GTR wheels, too.


Good eye. I am going to do a diff variation with diff style of wheels. I just really like those.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

lol the first thing i noticed was the GTR wheels...they are some sweet looking rims


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Very good work!


----------



## integman (May 2, 2011)

i love it!!! how do you photoshop? i want to do one


----------



## Zumo (Jul 13, 2011)

integman said:


> i love it!!! how do you photoshop? i want to do one


A copy of Photoshop and lots of practice. here is the original image, and really I didn't do much to this one.


----------



## Zumo (Jul 13, 2011)

Here are a few others I did a few years back. I have been doing more illustrator stuff lately and just don't have the time anymore.


Suble changes to the NEW beetle









Body kit and more for the xB









How about a TL Coupe?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Good Stuff!


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweet!!! I would grab that one in quick second if sold on the lot.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Chin spoiler...I hope someone makes one soon.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Sparkles said:


> *Chin spoiler*...I hope someone makes one soon.


...I'd like to see an after-market developed "add-on" *shutter/grill block* device..._combined..._with a _flexable_ *chin spoiler* that can actually_ survive_ occassional smackings from the curb for retrofitting onto non-*Eco* Cruzes.


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the start of my "SS" Cruze...just s few emblems in currently...they are of a 2010 Camaro SS. Front grill emblem (off new Camaro SS), fog lights and rear lip spoiler are on there way and I'm going to have my headrests embroidered with SS as well. Only Mechanical I'm going to do is Intake and some type of custom exhaust. Side emblems could have been a touch bigger but I want the look to be as real as possible....

Brian


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Bgerk68 said:


> This is the start of my "SS" Cruze...just s few emblems in currently...they are of a 2010 Camaro SS. Front grill emblem (off new Camaro SS), fog lights and rear lip spoiler are on there way and I'm going to have my headrests embroidered with SS as well. Only Mechanical I'm going to do is Intake and some type of custom exhaust. Side emblems could have been a touch bigger but I want the look to be as real as possible....
> 
> Brian


Needs the RS package, Trifecta tune, and about a 50 shot of gas. Then it would be up to par for the badges.


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Very true, would have loved the RS package but the only 11's they had around here were the non LTZ RS's...I wanted the LTZ more than the RS. Its more of a looks thing for me, wanted to give it a different look and only Cruze owners and Car nuts like myself will know a Cruze SS doesnt exsist.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Bgerk68 said:


> This is the start of my "SS" Cruze...just s few emblems in currently...they are of a 2010 Camaro SS. Front grill emblem (off new Camaro SS), fog lights and rear lip spoiler are on there way and I'm going to have my headrests embroidered with SS as well. Only Mechanical I'm going to do is Intake and some type of custom exhaust. Side emblems could have been a touch bigger but I want the look to be as real as possible....
> 
> Brian


 
Wow... before you start a flame war, please remove the badge or your picture...


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks!

Its for sure something thats either liked or disliked. Since they havent made one yet...no harm no foul! Front emblem came in last night...has two tabs/pins on the back of it. Only had to drill two TINY little holes in the thin part of the grill to attach it. Easy to cover up if I ever pul them back off. All SS adges are off a 2010 Camaro SS.


----------



## alvincyh (Mar 22, 2011)

:tank:


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Alvin, you've got to show them the quad-tipped exhaust at the back. :wink:


----------



## alvincyh (Mar 22, 2011)

Hurry perlionex, submit your car for ride of the month :tank:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

alvincyh said:


> :tank:


That looks pretty cool.


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice Car! Love the rims! Looks like a CTS-V style with them being flush/bulging a bit!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Alvin, what wheels are those and how much was a set with tires?


----------



## 2011ecosa (Oct 4, 2011)

badass lookin car fo sho!


----------

